# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > آموزش: اموزش کامل زبانPHP

## mayarahimi

این کتاب به اعتقاد من نثر روان و قابل فهم برای افراد مبتدی تا پیشرفته دارد.امیدوارم که مفید واقع بشه.
یا علی.
http://maya69.persiangig.com/documen...%285949%29.pdf

----------


## strongxxx

لطفا لينك را اصلاح بفرماييد

----------


## fati_fati

salam
mishe linke amozesh ro dorost konid
man khaili lazemesh daram.
mamnon
 :گریه:

----------


## mayarahimi

> لطفا لينك را اصلاح بفرماييد





> salam
> mishe linke amozesh ro dorost konid
> man khaili lazemesh daram.
> mamnon


دوستان لینک بالا اصلاح شد.

----------


## vimax65

سلام 
آقا من چیزی بلد نیستم این آموزش رو بخونم می تونم یاد بگیرم؟
اگه من بخوام اسکریپت های تحت وب رو توسعه بدم به چه چیزهایی نیاز دارم.
مثلا هسته یه سی ام اس رو بگیرم و توسعش بدم

----------


## binyaft

> مثلا هسته یه سی ام اس رو بگیرم و توسعش بدم


برای توسعه یک سیستم باید توابع خود سیستم رو یاد بگیرید

----------


## abamahdi313

من دارم با سیستم مدیریتی وردپرس کارمیکنم
کهPHPهست
در قسمت فایل فانشن دچار مشکل هستم
در این وب جایی برای این بخش هست
با تشکر
منتظر جوابتون
لطفا با پیامک اطلاع دهید
09358670260
ابامهدی

----------

